# Amano shrimp on Cactus



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a photo of my Amano shrimp hangging out on the Colla Cactus wood:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice chuck of wood, Mike


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought 6 pieces off EBay.
I contacted the seller and told them I wanted large inside diameter so the plecos could go inside.

Merry Chistmas


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen that kind of wood before. Looks like a great retreat for fish!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes all the fish seem to like it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pic. Just be careful that they don't go in and then can't back out and extend their spines and be fully stuck. I've had that happen now twice to 2 different plecos. An L129 and an L368. Had to cut one out and it died. Managed to save the L368.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes fish getting stuck in things is always a challenge.

It is important to be able to see your fish at least daily.


----------

